# Importing Car



## Croupier (Aug 15, 2008)

Relocating from U.K. to Las Vegas in early November.
Had quotes for shipping my Jaguar from Southampton to Los Angeles (and also New York). Agent quotes cost as being "port to port". He also mentions £25 U.K. authorities export documentation charge.
Does anybody know what sort of charges U.S. Customs may make for a private vehicle import ? Documentation charges ? Port charges ? I shall be living in Nevada, unfortunately it being a landlocked state the vehicle has to enter the U.S. through California. Will my vehicle be expected to meet California emmissions laws or Nevada laws ? How long can I run with U.K. plates ?
What test (MOT) will it have to undergo and when ?
Any advice as to which insurance company might offer me the best deal, bearing in mind right-hand drive and initially I will be driving on a U.K. licence (my Florida one has expired - will they give any sort of discount because I have held a U.S. licence ?)

Any help anybody can give about this matter would be most gratefully accepted.
I need to get all the facts to make my decision whether to sell it in the U.K. or take with. 
Paul


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Honestly, I'd sell it and buy a new one when you get to the US. The regulations you'll have to meet will be those of Nevada, given that you'll be expected to register the car in your state of residence. Officially most states make you re-register the car once you have "taken up residence" though local definitions of that vary considerably. You normally have no more than 30 days to get a local driving license, though you can usually drive for up to a year if you aren't "resident" in the US.

The insurance companies don't care about your prior Florida license. In fact some insurance companies won't touch you until you have been insured for at least a year with another company in the state. If you had car insurance in Florida, you might try that same company (assuming your record was good) whether you bring your Jag with you or buy a new car. The notion of how long you've had a license just doesn't apply in the US like it does in Europe.

Here's the website for the Nevada Department of Motor Vehicles Nevada Department of Motor Vehicles Official Site - www.dmvnv.com You may be able to find more answers here.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

What sort of Jag is it then ? unless its something like an early XK or D type its probably best to sell it and buy yourself something nice when you get there. Have you looked at the US Ebay site , cheaper prices generally than here plus alot of cars come from dry warm states and suffer less corrosion .
Richard.


----------



## Croupier (Aug 15, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Thanks guys, lot of ag, and lot of expense.
I'll sell it in the UK and buy something nice in Vegas.

Cheers Paul


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DOT is your official source.
U.S. Department of Transportation

Unless you are here through an employer and the vehicle will leave again within one year you will pay import taxes, modifications to meet US standards and inspections. You should weigh this against the monetary and/or sentimental value of your vehicle. Not to mention service/repair on a vehicle which will still have UK specs/parts.
The 25 document charge is the least of your expenses:>)

This insurance quote sounds flaky.

You have 30 days to obtain your license. Google NV DMV. Tag/title depends on your employment situation. Over one year - 30 days. Fines vary from state to state and are enforced.


----------



## Croupier (Aug 15, 2008)

*More about the car*

My status in the U.S. is I am a Greencard holder.
My intent is now to remain in the U.S. forever more.
If I import car then I don't forsee selling it for several years.

Issues about meeting U.S. regs are what have put me off, it was a nice thought to cruise around Nevada and down to L.A. in a car I have had and loved for years.
Found a beauty of an XKR convertible for sale but it is in Florida, this would involve a long road-trip (I've never driven across before would be awesome).

I'll get it all sorted in the end, definately gonna sell the U.K. Jag here.

Paul


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check your pm please.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

XYZ - you do not have pm yet.
Hopefully Bev will not mind.

Google "sports and imports" in Columbus, GA and email Sama. Let her know what you are looking for.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Check your pm please.


Posters need 5 posts before their PM facility is activated -- it's an anti-spam feature.


----------

